# Weird fluffy growth on Anubias flower



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

Can anyone tell me if this is a good or bad thing growing on my Anubias flower? If it's bad, what should I do, chop it off?


----------



## Darius359au (Apr 12, 2014)

I had the same thing on an anubus of mine that flowered and asked the same question ,apparently it's fungus and it's time to remove the flower.


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

I've never trimmed an Anubias leaf or flower down, do I just cut it as close to the rhimezone as possible?

btw, why is it growing fungus? It looks really healthy :s


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I am so sorry I am late to answer. But I do not believe it is a fungus. It is part of the flower.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

Trimming a leaf or spathe (flower) of an anubias you want to take sharp clean scissors/blade/razor and cut the base of the stem near the rhizome. Sometimes with older leaves/spathes you can peel off the stem at the base.


----------

